# Movie Review- Brokeback Mountain



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

An epic love story, set against the sweeping landscapes of Wyoming and Texas, that tells the story of two young men--a ranch-hand and a rodeo cowboy--who meet in the summer of 1963 while driving cattle on a mountain range. They unexpectedly forge a lifelong connection, one whose complications, joys and tragedies provide a testament to the endurance and power of love. 

I honestly liked this movie. It took quite awhile from the initial release to get to my town. There was a lot of controversy on it but it wasn’t that bad. Heath Ledger was absolutely perfect for the role. The scenery was beautiful. Although it is like any typical love story only with men, there are some differences. Both men get married and have children but continue on their once a month to once a year fling up in the mountains for some years after. There is some soft-core action in the film involving both gay and straight scenes (s0 yes some for both worlds) It was a little lengthy and at the beginning I was hoping it would pick up the pace. It deserves the awards it received and is an amazing provocative movie. I wont put any spoilers in here because it is a good movie to see, it does have quite the ironic ending. Overall gay or not gay it was a touching movie.


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

I can't believe people are going to see this movie.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I doubt I will see it..


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm definately going to go see it. I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to though.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Cliffizme2 said:


> I can't believe people are going to see this movie.


Don't ask don't tell, Huh?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

goodie said:


> Don't ask don't tell, Huh?


LMAO 

the only reason I doubt I get to see it is cause of my hubby.. LOL

I may rent it and watch it one day when he is gone.. I mean, you can always go pee while they have male sex scenes.. LOL


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I went to see it. I thought it was pretty good, didnt care for the end but it was pretty good.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

tbh i don't see what the big deal of this movie is? It's just another love story with gay characters.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

It was western day at school and I wore a pink bandana and got in trouble becuase of too many Brokeback mountain jokes...


----------

